# Excellent Scotland Tour



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi All. Just want to say thanks to you all who have posted previously about your trips around Scotland. We've just come back from a fortnight touring there (our first major trip in the MH we bought this year) and it was brilliant. I spent some time planning beforehand and reading lots of previous posts for the advice - it was definitely worth the time  

not wishing to take and give nothing back, here's a route of our trip if anyone's interested:

Falkirk - the Falkirk Wheel is an amazing engineering piece and a definite must see for anyione interested in canals
Edinburgh - visited the RY Britannia
Caringorms - went on the funicular (or is it fenicular)railway up there - stunning views
Falls of Shinn to watch the Salmnon and Lairg for wildcamping
Up the east cost to J.O.G via Dunrobin Castle - stayed at Durnet Head
Scenic journey to Altnaharra for some lochside chilling (and mozzie dodging)
Checked out Durness and then headed down to Ullapool before heading to Fort William via Kyle of Lochalsh and Connel. 

The west coat has spectacular scenery. The problem now is it's never enough and the need to go and investigate some more. Maybe next year!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

We love Scotland too Robell - we go every other year now and just cant get enough of it. Thanks for showing your itinerary, some very familiar locations you mention there.  

Steve


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

so glad you enjoyed your trip. Try the east coast next time. 
From the Kingdom of Fife all the way north the coastal scenery is beautiful, the weather tends to be a little drier than the west and ......
.I think.....There are fewer midgies!


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice to hear that you enjoyed your time away. Scotland has so much to see/offer in a relatively small area. Plus it is an added bonus when you have a MH.

Can't wait till we're back there in January! Scenery is wonderful in winter. :wink:


----------

